# Renovating the barn...a rotten vertical support beam



## Scalloway (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone have advice on how I can replace the second floor of an 8"x10" barn vertical support beam? This has two floors and on the first floor, the lower half of this beam appears to be damage free, but upstairs it is totally rotted and decayed. The roof was replaced a year ago, but the beam never adjusted. Now it is in a bad condition and won't last much longer. How can I support the upper horizonal beams that hold up the roof and the third floor while I replace the rotten vertical? I would hate to see this barn collapse on my head. Thanks.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

You need a jack post, similar to this
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Construction Tip?*

Surprised it's not covered in your link:
Link Removed per above - For home improvement, *construction tips*, and instanst access to much more!


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha:laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It is not an easy project and certainly has safety implications. You will have to support the roof while you remove the existing post and replace it. 

It is similar to removing a weight bearing wall and replacing it with a beam.

If you google "removing weight bearing wall" you will get numerous hits that describe this process. You will just have to modify to fit your needs. It will also depend upon the construction of the second story floor and roof structure. You may need to use two "jacks" to hold the roof while you replace the post.

You may need to reinforce the floow where you will be placing the jacks.

George


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

We did this on my old barn. Built in 1881 and is a 60' x 63' and about 30 feet tall at the peak.

We had a corner beam 12" x 12" about 20' tall that was completly destroyed. We used mono post to support the large overhead beam then removed the rotten one and put the new one in place. It isn't the fancy peg system that the Amish used but it works.

I must also mention, it was scary as hell. She made alot of noise.


----------

